

Can Silicon Valley be the center for robotics too? - iRoboticist
http://www.getrobo.com/getrobo/2011/06/can-silicon-valley-be-the-center-for-robotics-too.html

======
iRoboticist
Where is all the hardware gone? Haven't seen a successful hardware company in
a long time?

